# The new creeker for 2012



## idahofloater (Feb 23, 2011)

OK, that looks fun. To me, that is a new and creative product.


----------



## lmyers (Jun 10, 2008)

Good to see that there is that kind of whitewater in Austria...otherwise looked like a good way to break an ankle.


----------



## freexbiker (Jul 18, 2005)

Looks worse than rafting....


----------



## WyoPadlr1 (May 5, 2005)

*Orthopedic surgeons must LOVE this thing.....*

Think I'll keep my lower body safely encased in some hard plastic with a solid bulkhead while creeking, thanks very much. Looks like another craft that's been invented for people who can't learn to roll.


----------

